# Tried out the new airbrush today



## walleyesanderson (Apr 16, 2008)

I tried out the new airbrush today. Painted about 20 spoons, thanks again RJBass for the link to buyairbrushes.com. I know most of you guys aren't spoon draggers, but tell me what you think.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice - Those look a lot better than the ones at the store.
Where did you get your spoons?

Brian


----------



## walleyesanderson (Apr 16, 2008)

I get some of my blanks from stamina and others from ole petes.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

im a big spoon dragger and will tell you that they WILL pull fish. That blonde chic was hotttt for us last year, as well as the ole petes spicy chicken wing.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Again, you do great work! Do you sell them? Also, have you ever tried the hot dip paint?


----------



## walleyesanderson (Apr 16, 2008)

Toxic,

Yes I do sell them, mostly on ebay. I do use powder coat with some of my spoons, if that is what you mean by "hot dip". Also, thank you very much for the compliment.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

walleyesanderson said:


> Toxic,
> 
> Yes I do sell them, mostly on ebay. I do use powder coat with some of my spoons, if that is what you mean by "hot dip". Also, thank you very much for the compliment.


Yes that is what I mean. I had to look it up LOL. Is that stuff hard to use? Do you use it first, thing use your airbrush for the details? I never used it before and was considering using it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look great!


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have never fished a spoon but those really look nice!!


----------

